# whats your dream?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my dream is to go to the amazon and fish for Piraya. and bring them home and keep them in captivity in my 10,000 gallon aquarium.







and win the lottery so i can afford to buy that 10,000gal tank. and also to buy the staff at big als a clue... oo:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My dream is plain and simple.

MONEY!! And lots of it. :







:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

selfish bastard....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Money makes the world go round.

But if you talking fish wise, I want a 12ftx4ftx3ft tank about 1100gallon filled with caribe or a shoal of all piranhas.

And another one with a 4 reef tip sharks.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

To live my live happy, what ever it takes to watch my kids grow up. I not into having a hole lot of money, money dont make me happy I make the money and I make me happy.
MAD


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

to marry my girlfriend.. give her a nice big house and have 2 children.. Watch my children grow up and spend the retirement with my wife till we both die together.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

oh yea, and to splatter all of you guys' guts over a wall







:0


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i dream of genies that is able to grant me unlimited wishes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hydro shutter, that sounds like a nice dream. yours is more likely to come true then mine.
i hope you mary your gf.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> oh yea, and to splatter all of you guys' guts over a wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, ain't that precious


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

c'mon judazzz.... we can take him


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I dunno: he scares the begeezus outta me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm, my dream is for money....i am selfish, definatly....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heres something I learned in Economics class...for all you who answered "money", money isnt what you want. You want the things money can buy.

As for me, my dream is to go sky diving.

-Karen


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I want to own every piranha. And I want Osama and Sadaams head mounted on my living room wall over top of may 1000 gallon tank full of every type of pygo.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

karen. ill take you sky diveing some day. ok? then we can go to the place where the pic of your avatar was taken and then we can go back to your place and have a few cold ones. and then.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:rock: Marco you feeling okay?! Dont think too hard, I wouldnt want you getting any ideas!!

BTW, "no and then!"


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea i guess i feel ok. dude wheres my car sucked. there is a dude wheres my car 2 comeing out and its called. " seriously dude wheres my car" LMAO. im not jokeing.. thats what its called. haha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The first movie sucked though, why would they even consider making a sequel to it?! I feel asleep like 8 times watching that movie. I guess Hollywood is desperate.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....karen and marco sitting at home....K-I-S-S-I-N-G...first comes the sky dive trip, second comes the beer, third comes you know what





















....i think juda said it best....you randy dog you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

John, now youve taken it too far....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ey karen, dont drink too much... dont want Sierra coming too early now. ::angel face:: muahahhaaa. anyway, what was the topic...dreams?? here's mine:

i want to marry the man of my dreams in front of a waterfall under the stars above, but at 12 EXACTLY we'd say our 'I DOs'. have my wedding night, then the next morning BEFORE leaving for my honey moon is when i'd have my reception. ... eventually have 2-3 children...at least one girl so that my hubby can have his 'daddys little girl' 8) ... be successful at whatever it is i end up doing, and die owning a 5 bedroom, 3.5 bathroom house with a stone waterfall leading into my jacuzzi in the backyard...knowing that my children are going to take care of my estate, and they will pass it on to their children...

*tear* ahh...my dream world...back to reality, i'll probly end up with my dream wedding, 2 kids, an okay job, and a decent home...its still all good though, as long as everyone's happy, and my kids grow up knowing that i love them with all of me, and that NOTHING will ever come in the way of that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...taken what to far? it's not my fault someone wants to hook up with you...you can blame it on cupid!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

John, cupid comes once a year...and that day was FRIDAY!!! Besides, thats only if you believe in him. Which I dont.. soo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...not my fault cupid bitch-slapped me friday!....i think i had a wonderful valentines day girl!...she made it a great day...so i do believe in cupid, as well as the easter bunny, santa claus, batman, daredevil, god, shakira, jennifer garner, jessica alba, christina aguilera, and the easter bunnies cousin, the energizer bunny...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I give up...if there's gonna be any arguing Im sure Marco can finish it off!! Til then C'est la vie!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I give up...if there's gonna be any arguing Im sure Marco can finish it off!! Til then C'est la vie!!


Nah, I thought it would be funny to take over.

marco - I don't think you are going to get anywhere with Karen, she is too old to want a 15 year old, would you when you are 18?

USMC*sPiKeY* - you are one childish mofo, trying to impress Karen?









KumbiaQueens - you are one crazy chick!

Ms_Nattereri - your nose is too long









Judazzz - your Dutch! (I know you wern't part of this thread, but I know how you and USMC*sPiKeY* are getting along







)

Xenon - Bet you love paying for a site full of pointless stuff like this.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz - your Dutch! (I know you wern't part of this thread, but I know how you and USMC*sPiKeY* are getting along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I CHOOSE not to participate in this pure waste of bandwidth (I'm better, or more stylish, than that







), but since you dragged me in this dungheap, you asked for it.

YOU ALL SUCK, AND MEAN, AND NOT NICE, AND I WISH I HAD NEVER MET YOU ALL























If you're looking for me, I'll be dangling from the apple tree in the garden......


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok for the record. i dont know karen that well. so i couldnt see a solid relationship working out. but i do like older woman... OH YEA!







. anywayse, for you who dont know, karen is just a friend.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WAIT JUST ONE MINUTE HERE!!!

HOW DO I HAVE A LONG NOSE!!???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont know baby... dont listen to them.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens - you are one crazy chick!


 how am i crazy?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I give up...if there's gonna be any arguing Im sure Marco can finish it off!! Til then C'est la vie!!
> ...


 innes you funny crumpet.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> marco - I don't think you are going to get anywhere with Karen, she is too old to want a 15 year old, would you when you are 18?


 what are you talking about innes? it's Karen who likes marco







. karen wants a big man like marco


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

wow marco's buggin on a older chic , LOL wow you go..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

it's no just karen...thers tons of them..but he likes karen the most.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...wait, why am i trying to impress karen? what am i gaining from it?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

karen's just the one we see being bugged the most... poor unfortunate soul. SYKE! she probly enjoys all the attention, it gives her something to do on her 1 gig HD machine known as a computer... it keeps her interested until school starts again


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> it gives her something to do on her 1 gig HD machine known as a computer... it keeps her interested until school starts again


 ...hey marco, i think she's talkin about you...she's sayin that you have a small hard drive







....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > it gives her something to do on her 1 gig HD machine known as a computer... it keeps her interested until school starts again
> ...


 i said nothing of the sort...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...hey marco, i think she's talkin about you...she's sayin that you have a small hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL







come on marco dont take that BS from her.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ...hey marco, i think she's talkin about you...she's sayin that you have a small hard drive
> ...


 back up the train here. . . . did i do something?!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I feel like Im back in elementary school where I have to defend myself about who I like and dont like...jeez!! You people suck!!







For the record I dont have anything for Marco, Im sorry!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I feel like Im back in elementary school where I have to defend myself about who I like and dont like...jeez!! You people suck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea sure...thats what you want us to all think.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KAREN must be one good looking chick.if so can you post a pic of yourself?want to see what the fuss is?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yea, karen likes this guy at her school...i won't say his name because im not suppose to







...but she says he's cute


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey karen, should i take care of that picture?? i DO have your famous gorilla face...with the light eyes...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> hey karen, should i take care of that picture?? i DO have your famous gorilla face...with the light eyes...


 Thats messed up.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> hey karen, should i take care of that picture?? i DO have your famous gorilla face...with the light eyes...


 ...that's mean














....i think karen has enough to deal with, i don't think she wants it to go any deeper than it already is


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you wouldn't say that if you had been there . . . we had some fun times :sigh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

See thats what Im thinking. I dont get what the fuss is either!! Sorry thePACK I dont have a pic!! Even if I did have a pic, I wouldnt go around posting it on a friggin piranha board or any other board in fact!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...yea, karen likes this guy at her school...i won't say his name because im not suppose to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know his name is marco


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> See thats what Im thinking. I dont get what the fuss is either!! Sorry thePACK I dont have a pic!! Even if I did have a pic, I wouldnt go around posting it on a friggin piranha board or any other board in fact!!


 damn it!!!yeah true don't go posting it everywhere.how about you just send it to my e-mail







J/Kbut no really kumbia send it?i'm down for a funny pic,.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*SANDRA YOU BETTER NOT!!!*


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...that's mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 okay, fine, i'm a mean person. i'm a bad person. everyone hates me. oh well, life goes on.

karen, enjoy people talking to you. its fun while it lasts.

marco, have fun liking karen. she's a good person. maybe not the brightest of the bunch at times, but a true blonde. she may have her moments, but she makes interesting points. she's fun to argue with.

everyone else, excuse my comments.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *SANDRA YOU BETTER NOT!!!*


 i have the picture, BUT i never said that i have it on the computer. calm your balls, geez. i'd have to find it first, then scan it, then crop it, then transfer it to this computer, THEN post it... too much work.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh!! Okay


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > *SANDRA YOU BETTER NOT!!!*
> ...


 .party pooper karen


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

in the words of you, STOP JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pack- Im always a party pooper... hehehe







*angel face*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pack- Im always a party pooper... hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 san jo women... i tell you


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> san jo women... i tell you


 i know


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey hey hey be nice...were not all that bad!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea u are...ur satan


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey hey hey be nice...were not all that bad!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn thats a lil harsh dont you think?! Guess I deserved that one..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn thats a lil harsh dont you think?! Guess I deserved that one..


 yea ya did


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh this thread about dreams:um that sandra would send a pic of karen or hell of both of them to my e-mail address...............


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why would you even want a pic of me when afterall, all you guys think of me is being satan!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh this thread about dreams:um that sandra would send a pic of karen or hell of both of them to my e-mail address...............


 wait, i'm going to what!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i never wrote that.remember you said you were and angel.so i go by that info


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Pack- Im always a party pooper... hehehe
> ...


 watch it buddie. us san jo women know how to beat a guy down... karens' the "violent type", and well, i just dont take anyone's crap. piss me off, i piss you off, easy as that...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> watch it buddie. us san jo women know how to beat a guy down... karens' the "violent type", and well, i just dont take anyone's crap. piss me off, i piss you off, easy as that...


 wow you girls *cough* *guys* *cough* should have your own gang


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I never said I was an angel...I just used the angel face! TWO WHOLE DIFFERENT THINGS!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 well isn't that special.....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> wow you girls *cough* *guys* *cough* should have your own gang


 i have no captain winky hanging below the deck, although i can fight. as for our own gang, . . . according to school policy, 2 or more people in the same group wearing the same color is considered a gang, SO... yea, we dress alike, a lot, pretty scary. karen and her half-pants, me and my blue. its all good. i got her back n she got mine... she'll tackle down the bastards, n i'll hurt 'em... we make a good team.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL








HALF PANTS?!?! THEYRE CAPRI'S!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you keep telling yourself that one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> as for our own gang, . . . according to school policy


 LOL.....school policy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > as for our own gang, . . . according to school policy
> ...


 the p-fury gang with half pants...becareful


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> according to school policy, 2 or more people in the same group wearing the same color is considered a gang


 so if that happens are you in trouble?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

me, TROUBLE!? NEVER!!!! school policy dont mean shiz at school. it's just a reason for the narks to pull you over with their speeding golf carts. that, and hats, or half-shirts, etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

to have a job that I actually look forward to it every day of the week where I earn enough to retire at age 40 and still support my family and all my hobbies


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

my dream is to be a pro paintball player









btw my team is that and i am bottom right and marco is top left


----------

